# Integrity Checks - What is it exactly ?



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi
Good day
Do you know what integrity checks exactly mean ?
Regards


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Integrity checks usually mean to check the character or work of a person to make sure it is accurate and truthful. In terms of health to make sure the medical checks are truthful and accurate. This maybe of the person who did something on your behalf rather than you.



ozlover said:


> Hi
> Good day
> Do you know what integrity checks exactly mean ?
> Regards


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Integrity checks usually mean to check the character or work of a person to make sure it is accurate and truthful. In terms of health to make sure the medical checks are truthful and accurate. This maybe of the person who did something on your behalf rather than you.


Thanks for your reply does it include digitally analyzing the provided documents I mean do they also check the scanned uploaded files such as work experience qualifications ... or the uploaded files are checked by CO ? 
For instance my job experience is shown as Met, are uploaded documents are going to be checked in internal checks or they are already approved as documents ?
Regards


----------

